# Hostage trade



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was listening to Scott Hannan this morning, and reading on Drudge. I don't think a five for one is a good trade, especially when we traded for perhaps a deserter.

http://nypost.com/2014/05/31/the-bizarr ... known-pow/

It appears his last emails were less than complimentary about the United States. His father was also I guess what you would call a Guantanamo activist. Maybe his beard is more of a reflection of his religion than his allergy to a razor.

My suspicions: I think this came about at this time to take the focus of the VA scandal. I think Obama was pleased to release those five prisoners. Evidently he also thinks more of a deserter than a marine sitting in a Mexican prison being tortured because he took a wrong turn at a new port of entry lacking proper signage. So a trustworthy marine has been strapped to a bed and tortured for some time now. I guess it's ok to run illegal arms into Mexico if your the United States Attorney General, but it's not ok for a marine to do it accidently. There always has been some sick people in DC, but this is so low it's normally only in movies the product of imagination. Today the trash politics is real.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is what is scary to me. We just put a price tag on what a US hostage is worth.

Now i am happy we are getting one of our soldiers back and welcome him home. But this just put a price on anyone and could make for more hostages. I mean the Taliban got 5 people back for one soldier. So will they now expect this to become the norm?

Again I am glad we have our soldier home no matter if he was ready to desert or what ever. He is back with his family. But will this no open up the gates for more hostages or hostage taking by terrorist groups?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some of the soldiers serving with him suspect he was helping the enemy. Some of them lost their lives looking for him. He had bad things to say about the country he was serving, he asked permission to leave base and after he was denied that he took a compass and a bottle of water and left. Something really smells bad.

Edit: Some news commentators think this will mark our soldiers for capture, and not only them, but US citizens who travel.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

Of coarse it will. We have just sent a clear message. In there eyes one solder for five, just think what you could get for a diplomat.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dndhomes said:


> Of coarse it will. We have just sent a clear message. In there eyes one solder for five, just think what you could get for a diplomat.


Or just common Joe on vacation in Italy or Turkey. If congress don't step on Obama they are hopeless. I see John McCain was pretending to give a crap.

Two of the new headlines on the Drudge Report:


> Former fed prosecutor: Release of prisoners impeachable offense...





> Toobin: Obama 'Clearly Broke Law'...


This headline is just as I suspected was one of the purposes of the release:


> PAPER: Taliban swap bumps VA scandal from headlines...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

It has been Obama's MO every time some bad press is happening he goes and does something else to take peoples mind off it. He has done it his whole presidency. His handlers know to jingle keys in front of an irritated baby and they will forget why they are irritated. It has worked so far for our one sided media and spoon fed population. :eyeroll:


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

I think the goverment should keep aclose eye on this individual.In case he developed stockhom syndrum or worse offered training to his captures in american tactics . Or is bringing back messages for people already in country.I hope not and he just left post because he wanted to fight no more.We lost six brave men searching for him .So really we traded six lives and five prisoners for a deserter.


----------

